# Annoyed at the TB



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

I have had the thunderbolt since , about, the release. And there is one major thing that bugs me; the usb port is on the left hand side. usually that would not bug me, however, when I want to watch netflix or whatever with the kickstand it makes it impossible.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The_KGB said:


> I have had the thunderbolt since , about, the release. And there is one major thing that bugs me; the usb port is on the left hand side. usually that would not bug me, however, when I want to watch netflix or whatever with the kickstand it makes it impossible.


Yeah they def. dropped the ball on that! I got the Seidio charging cradle which works for watching movies and charging plus it puts the phone at a great angle. Just make sure you will be near a charger when watching movies using the kickstand and you will be ok haha.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah they def. dropped the ball on that! I got the Seidio charging cradle which works for watching movies and charging plus it puts the phone at a great angle. Just make sure you will be near a charger when watching movies using the kickstand and you will be ok haha.


I purchased the Seido extended battery case which allows you to use the "Built in kickstand" (It is build into the case) either way (It snaps into position so it can be used how you want it).


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I purchased the Seido extended battery case which allows you to use the "Built in kickstand" (It is build into the case) either way (It snaps into position so it can be used how you want it).


That. It works great, you should check it out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

bond32 said:


> That. It works great, you should check it out.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Can I get a link please?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

http://store.androidcentral.com/sei...-batteries-2750mah-and-3200mah/4A123A8489.htm

Bought it without the holster. Makes my phone feel so much more solid, and with a good screen protector, this thing feels like it could withstand anything.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> http://store.androidcentral.com/sei...-batteries-2750mah-and-3200mah/4A123A8489.htm
> 
> Bought it without the holster. Makes my phone feel so much more solid, and with a good screen protector, this thing feels like it could withstand anything.


Thank you so much!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

The_KGB said:


> Thank you so much!


Sad part is it was only a couple dollars more than the standard battery case I got from Verizon that was just crap rubber.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i think the reason it is on that side is because of the hinge for the kickstand. i doubt they would be able to fit both on one side. it would be nice, but i think the kickstand is more for "on the go" use.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> i think the reason it is on that side is because of the hinge for the kickstand. i doubt they would be able to fit both on one side. it would be nice, but i think the kickstand is more for "on the go" use.


I agree but at the same time, who is going to be able to use the kickstand while on the go? Kind of a lose, lose situation.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I agree but at the same time, who is going to be able to use the kickstand while on the go? Kind of a lose, lose situation.


Yeah ultimately I think it's for video chat situations and movies on the go a.k.a on your desk at work when you are bored lol.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah they def. dropped the ball on that! I got the Seidio charging cradle which works for watching movies and charging plus it puts the phone at a great angle. Just make sure you will be near a charger when watching movies using the kickstand and you will be ok haha.


Or get the extended battery. I never worry about battery anymore LOL. I try to kill it with streaming and it barely moves


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

The_KGB said:


> I have had the thunderbolt since , about, the release. And there is one major thing that bugs me; the usb port is on the left hand side. usually that would not bug me, however, when I want to watch netflix or whatever with the kickstand it makes it impossible.


the only complaint i have with the tbolt is crappy lte and battery life.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> the only complaint i have with the tbolt is crappy lte and battery life.


Extended battery gets rid of battery being bad. I love the feel of it. Fits nicely in my hand. More secure feeling then the standard batt


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Extended battery gets rid of battery being bad. I love the feel of it. Fits nicely in my hand. More secure feeling then the standard batt


i dont do extended, i have no desire to make my phone look like a brick.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> the only complaint i have with the tbolt is crappy lte and battery life.


flash a new radio, and grab a slim "extended battery" and charger from amazon for $10. no big deal.
when i was just west of Grand Rapids over the summer i actually had pretty good 4G, and that was on stock MR2 software and radio.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I agree but at the same time, who is going to be able to use the kickstand while on the go? Kind of a lose, lose situation.


I see what you mean, and lived with the concenquences. i watched a movie during a flight over the summer and it damn near killed my battery completely...went from 85% to 20% in 2 hours. i used to be able to only loose 30% on my DX. that was when i was stock, so maybe AOSP will fix that, and if not, maybe underclocking will help save some juice. Either way, i have an extra battery now, so its not a huge deal to me any more.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> flash a new radio, and grab a slim "extended battery" and charger from amazon for $10. no big deal.
> when i was just west of Grand Rapids over the summer i actually had pretty good 4G, and that was on stock MR2 software and radio.


I was just in grand rapids...lol. Small world.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

The_KGB said:


> I was just in grand rapids...lol. Small world.


:grin3: GRap (thats what all us cool west Michiganders call it) is a cool place. i would love to find myself back in my "home town" later in life.

also, to the OP, open up the kickstand, and manuver the charging chord in a way that you can rest the kickstand on the chord. i am charging my phone in landscape right now with nothing but the kickstand keeping it upright. i even went and sent a text all without knocking the phone over. its not as stable as using the actual kickstand, but if all you want to do it watch videos, it would work great.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> :grin3: GRap (thats what all us cool west Michiganders call it) is a cool place. i would love to find myself back in my "home town" later in life.
> 
> also, to the OP, open up the kickstand, and manuver the charging chord in a way that you can rest the kickstand on the chord. i am charging my phone in landscape right now with nothing but the kickstand keeping it upright. i even went and sent a text all without knocking the phone over. its not as stable as using the actual kickstand, but if all you want to do it watch videos, it would work great.


Yea, I will have to try that.

I am actually from michigan. Used to live by okemos.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I purchased the Seido extended battery case which allows you to use the "Built in kickstand" (It is build into the case) either way (It snaps into position so it can be used how you want it).


only downside to that is it's plastic, and if you end up developing the habit of playing with it like i did, it wears out, mine just flops around now.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> only downside to that is it's plastic, and if you end up developing the habit of playing with it like i did, it wears out, mine just flops around now.


I agree with you here the first time I opened it I realized that its not something I was going to play with (Snap open and closed when bored just for the hell of it) other than the kickstand though it is a solid case.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

The_KGB said:


> I was just in grand rapids...lol. Small world.


the 4g is spotty where i am in GR. doesn't matter now as verizon is replacing my tbolt with a droid charge over the security issues. :tongue3:


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:



> the 4g is spotty where i am in GR. doesn't matter now as verizon is replacing my tbolt with a droid charge over the security issues. :tongue3:


Remember its not new, its a like new replacement just saying those words make me cringe


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Extended battery gets rid of battery being bad. I love the feel of it. Fits nicely in my hand. More secure feeling then the standard batt


True..... Feels better in my hand

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> the 4g is spotty where i am in GR. doesn't matter now as verizon is replacing my tbolt with a droid charge over the security issues. :tongue3:


The 4G being spotty doesn't matter? You realize the Charge is a 4G device right?


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

Fixxer hated his tbolt I hope he likes hisncharfe better. I thought about doiklng the same.. but I love my bolt thebonly thing better phone stock on verizon is the bionic but the bootloader even with allbthe progress on 2nd init makes me cringemmy phone running cm7 is plenty smooth for me and my battery life is pretty good actually. Also I only have a one year contract and will get to upgrade in Feb or March of next year.

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## rufflez2010 (Sep 4, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> the 4g is spotty where i am in GR. doesn't matter now as verizon is replacing my tbolt with a droid charge over the security issues. :tongue3:


Haha... good luck with that. I will never buy a touchwiz phone again

Sent from my thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums while on the crapper


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

jolness said:


> Fixxer hated his tbolt I hope he likes hisncharfe better. I thought about doiklng the same.. but I love my bolt thebonly thing better phone stock on verizon is the bionic but the bootloader even with allbthe progress on 2nd init makes me cringemmy phone running cm7 is plenty smooth for me and my battery life is pretty good actually. Also I only have a one year contract and will get to upgrade in Feb or March of next year.
> 
> Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


Reading that made my eyes hurt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

I just use the kickstand and set it on the plug.(with it plugged in) Not ideal, but works better than nothing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"CBMC said:


> I just use the kickstand and set it on the plug.(with it plugged in) Not ideal, but works better than nothing.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


It is setup so you have to buy the dock. Just another way to make you have to buy something extra when if they did it like the EVO it would not be needed.


----------

